# Is there a ph that is better at gaining mass and not cutting?



## Morgasm (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello, im 22 years old and i weigh about 150 lbs.  Im trying to put on more mass, not neccessairly to cut.  I take about 200-250 grams of protein per day and well over 3000 calories. .....but my main question is that is there such thing as a prohormone or anything that helps build mass becasue i know most of them are better to help lose weight and cut...any suggestions or help?


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 20, 2010)

Bro how long have you been eating the 3000cals a day for? at 150 and 22 years old your not real heavy, how tall are you?

If you get in some good food and even a good gainer you should see your weight go up, do a good training program like GVT, for a few weeks and see.

There are ph's that are good for bulking, the best out there if you can find it would be a superdrol clone, but really it is not going to do a thing for you at all if your not eating right and training right, if you want to see muslce on your frame then best bet is to go with the food and gainer like I just said then wen you gain a few more pounds move onto something like a ph.
If you are new to working out you can gain alot! of mass in your first few months and even more in a year.
Most guys on here would tell you not to go for the ph just yet and I agree with that.

Post your diet and training program on here, along with your height and be honest about it so we can give you the best solid advice about trainging and diet.


----------



## downtown (Apr 20, 2010)

The best supps to help you eat more and put on some good mass would be Anabolic Pump,  I used it back in 2007 and loved it, i was packing down 5000cals a day easily.  Its a good product, non hormonal, and it helps in both areas important to growth, eating and training.  The pumps from it were pretty bad ass, and you will hold a semi pump all day.


----------



## Morgasm (Apr 21, 2010)

reallly so it makes you want to eat or something? because I DO EAT seriously...alot....alot of chicken but i have to cram it down and i drink alot of protien...its a weight gainer. but ive been takin in this much for about half a year now...i mean ive moved up a little but its not going very fast at all...i work out 4 times a week lifting my max weight at around 8-10 reps...im about 5'10 5'11 i guess..but yea man if there was such thing that would make me want to eat more i would be in good shape because i almost gag trying to shove all this food down and drink all these shakes im always full lol


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 21, 2010)

Being on the small side you may not want to try it, but doing some light cardio in the morning helps them stay hungry all day, I do walking and it helps. other people use black hole a product.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 21, 2010)

Will u guys stop with the PH bs, please, goddamn go to the supp forum


----------



## Mr.BTB (Apr 21, 2010)

I had no idea it was not meant to be in here......I was just answering the kid. lol I know how much you hate the ph . can a mod move it for the kid?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 21, 2010)

downtown said:


> The best supps to help you eat more and put on some good mass would be Anabolic Pump, I used it back in 2007 and loved it, i was packing down 5000cals a day easily. Its a good product, non hormonal, and it helps in both areas important to growth, eating and training. The pumps from it were pretty bad ass, and you will hold a semi pump all day.


 

+1, this is a good natty supp to take, however you need to have your diet in check for it to work properly


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 22, 2010)

Morgasm said:


> Hello, im 22 years old and i weigh about 150 lbs. Im trying to put on more mass, not neccessairly to cut. I take about 200-250 grams of protein per day and well over 3000 calories. .....but my main question is that is there such thing as a prohormone or anything that helps build mass becasue i know most of them are better to help lose weight and cut...any suggestions or help?


 
Best mass gainer would surely be goat milk isolate 2200 sold by CRN, that's it,Capt'n Richarund Nutrition!!!!


----------



## ZPARTAN (Apr 22, 2010)

*zpartan*

*well my friend..if you weight is 150 lbs...you need to take 2 times the amount of protein that means you 300grs. of protein each day....and try to take the ones that says  (serious mass) or mass gainer.....are you  doing steroids? if you are and want somegood  i can give you tips and cycle  3 months youll see results*


----------



## weldingman (Apr 23, 2010)

Why in the hell are you guys talking about ph's on here? Do u even know what the fuck it is?


----------



## Morgasm (Apr 23, 2010)

zpartan im not taking anything right now im just honestly trying to get advice from people who know alot about gaining weight/mass.  Right now all i do is eat as much as i possibly can of stuff that people have said is good to eat like chicken, fish, meats,etc and i drink like 5 protein shakes a day...and i take this tribex sh!t but thats just something i bought one day for the hell of it to see what it was...but besides that and working out about 5 times a week, nothing.


----------



## Morgasm (May 3, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Why in the hell are you guys talking about ph's on here? Do u even know what the fuck it is?


 

chill out guy, your roids are getting out of control


----------



## theCaptn' (May 3, 2010)

Morgasm said:


> chill out guy, your roids are getting out of control


 
Weldingman is the Chosen One . . 

 . . and it sounds like you are undereating and overtraining = zero growth


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2010)

I just noticed this:

"TheCapt'n
*drinking coffee with The Sitch ;-)*"

That's FUNNY!


----------



## airtime (Jul 5, 2010)

did you find something that worked for you?   when i was your age i was eating about 4 to 5000  calories a day.  eating good and healthy and consuming that much food is very hard. no supplements either. creatine was not a well known supplement then.  i was a lean 185 lbs and after a month i was down to a skinny looking 172 lbs. my strenght was not going up but i had a low bodyfat.  i said fuck this and bought a jug of the twinn lab 2500 gainer fuel.  could not take the full recommended 3 scoops at one setting, so i used 1 1/2 scoops about an hour before workout. this made such a difference for me.  my strength went thru the roof and my weight went up to 205 within a month and topped out at 215 about 6 weeks later (10 weeks total). i had a ton of energy and felt like a beast in the gym.  my leg press went from 3 sets of 10 at 450 lbs (5 wagon wheels on each side) to 3 sets of 10 at 1035 (machine maxed out with 5 plates stacked in the center).  people were asking me if i was cycling. my other gains were not near as much as my leg presses but i put on a lot of lean muscle that i still carry around today.  so eating alot may not be enough for you to get the gains you are looking for.  i have never tried any other weight gainer's other than twinn labs so i cain't compare to them.  after i topped out with the twinn lab 2500 gainer's fuel, i used the twinn lab super gainer's fuel and topped out at 235 (bf 20 to 22).  i did not know it at the time but the super fuel had creatine in it.    i mixed all my gainer fuel with water and ice and never took more than 2 cups (3 cups recommended).  just could not take that much without getting sick.   creatine should put a little weight on you now and will increase your strength.  over training will hurt you also.


----------

